# Bee math help



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

A capped queen can hatch in 1 to 8 days. If it hatched on May 26th you can expect to see eggs on June 9th. ( I normally see eggs in about 2 weeks after queen emerge if the weather is good.) On the other hand if queen emerged on 8th day, June 2nd, you can expect to see eggs on June 16th. So the new queen will start laying any day between June 9th to June 16th. It may be hard to find eggs immediately after queen start laying. I would give another week to be able to see eggs. You should start seeing eggs during June 16th to 23rd period.


----------



## Tmac (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks that helps a lot. If the nuc is over crowded I assume best thing to do would be wait the extra week before moving it to standard 8 frame med box?? It’s really packed with bees


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Advice I have been given is to not disturb the hive for 17 days from the earliest emergence date. The queen has to emerge, harden her wings, go on mating flights (weather dependent) and then start laying. You have to make some assumptions on when they capped the cell. So if they capped the cell on May 25th, the earliest she would emerge is June 1st. I would not go in the hive until June 18th. J


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

I would not worry about putting another nuc on top. Would not go poking around inside.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would give them a frame of open brood as insurance.


----------

